# Spam Problem



## Falloutboy6 (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein großes Problem mit Spam Mails. 
Ich weiss nicht ob dass einen zusammenhang haben kann aber mein Serveranbieter hat an seinem Peering und Upstream was geändert seit dem erhalte ich massig Spam Mails. 

Davor habe ich fast keine gehabt und jetzt so 120 pro Tag. 

Mein System:

Linux Debian
ispconfig 2.2.23

Habe gestern ein Update von ispconfig gemacht. Kann mir jemand helfen was das noch sein könnte bzw. was ich noch machen kann.

Als Hinweis noch, es sind nicht alle Kunden betroffen die auf dem Server sind nur manche.

Dankeschön


----------



## fuxifux (27. Apr. 2009)

Also ich hab mein spam-problem gelöst, indem ich die Datei /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/spamassassin.rc.master wie folgt editiert habe:


```
# SpamAssassin sample procmailrc
#
# Pipe the mail through spamassassin (replace 'spamassassin' with 'spamc'
# if you use the spamc/spamd combination)
# The condition line ensures that only messages smaller than 250 kB
# (250 * 1024 = 256000 bytes) are processed by SpamAssassin. Most spam
# isn't bigger than a few k and working with big messages can bring
# SpamAssassin to its knees.
:0fw
* < 256000
| {SPAMASSASSIN_PATH} --prefs-file={PREFS_FILE}

# Mails with a score of 30 or higher are almost certainly spam (with 0.05%
# false positives according to rules/STATISTICS.txt). Let's put them in a
# different mbox. (This one is optional.)
[I][B]:0:
* ^X-Spam-Level: \*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*
/dev/null[/B][/I]

# All mail tagged as spam (eg. with a score higher than the set threshold)
# is moved to "/dev/null".
{SPAM_COMMENT}:0:
{SPAM_COMMENT}* ^X-Spam-Status: Yes
{SPAM_COMMENT}/dev/null

# Work around procmail bug: any output on stderr will cause the "F" in "From"
# to be dropped.  This will re-add it.
:0
* ^^rom[ ]
{
  LOG="*** Dropped F off From_ header! Fixing up. "

  :0 fhw
  | sed -e '1s/^/F/'
}
```
und diese Datei dann ins Verzeichnis: /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/customized_templates gespeichert.
Dadurch werden alle mails mit 'SPAM-LEVEL' von 10 und höher einfach kommentarlos gelöscht, die anderen werden so wie in ISP-Config eingestellt behandelt.

Diese Änderung bleibt durch das speichern in den customized_templates auch nach einem Update von ISPConfig erhalten.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (27. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis. Muss ich noch einen Dienst oder ähnliches neu starten. Sehe noch nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung.

Danke


----------



## fuxifux (27. Apr. 2009)

Ja, es muss natürlich Spamfilter in den Einstellungen des Mailusers angekreuzt sein, und um die Änderung der Datei zu übernehmen muss man irgendeine Einstellung des Mailusers ändern.
(Ich schalte den Spamfilter einfach aus, drücke speichern, dann wieder einschalten und wieder speichern und die Änderungen sind für diesen Mailuser übernommen)

Das muss natürlich für alle Mailuser gemacht werden, damit es für alle funktioniert.


----------



## h4nnib4l123 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich erhalte ebenfalls sehr viel Spam.
Die Mails kommen dann alle im Thunderbird mit "*** SPAM ***" Markierung an...
Es am Client zu Filtern ist ja weniger das Problem, ich würde einfach gerne diese Mails auf dem Server bereits löschen (/dev/null)...

Ich verwende Lenny und ISPConfig 3 nach dem "Perfect Server HowTo".

Leider kann ich keine "spamassassin.rc.master" oder eine ähnlich benannte Datei mit selben Inhalt finden.

Bei der "Haupt-Spam-Adresse" habe ich den Spamfilter schon auf fast allen Möglichkeiten ausprobiert (momentan "normal") jedoch reduziert sich das Spam-tagging nicht wirklich 

Wer weiß hier weiter?


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2009)

> Leider kann ich keine "spamassassin.rc.master" oder eine ähnlich benannte Datei mit selben Inhalt finden.


spamassassin wird von ispconfig 3 ja auch garnicht direkt eingesetzt, ispconfig 3 nimmt amavisd.



> Wer weiß hier weiter?


Editier die Datei 50-user des amavisd und setze die final spam destiny von PASS aud DISCARD und starte dann amavisd neu.


----------



## h4nnib4l123 (25. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> spamassassin wird von ispconfig 3 ja auch garnicht direkt eingesetzt, ispconfig 3 nimmt amavisd.


Was schonmal erklärt wieso ich die Dateien nicht finde 



Zitat von Till:


> Editier die Datei 50-user des amavisd und setze die final spam destiny von PASS aud DISCARD und starte dann amavisd neu.


Habe ich soeben getan und schaue mal was mein Mailclient heute Abend resp. Morgen früh mir um die Ohren hauen wird 

Dankeschön!


----------



## miglosch (3. Juli 2009)

Es wäre doch praktisch, wenn alle Mails, die den Kill Level überschreiten auch gelöscht würden. 

Der andere Lösungsansatz, bei dem Spam-Mails global gelöscht werden halte ich zwar für effektiv, aber nur beschränkt für anwendbar. Manche User wollen es ja nur markiert und nicht gelöscht haben... hm...


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2009)

> Es wäre doch praktisch, wenn alle Mails, die den Kill Level überschreiten auch gelöscht würden.


Werden sie doch auch, siehe mein voriger Post.


----------



## miglosch (3. Juli 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Werden sie doch auch, siehe mein voriger Post.


Bei mir hatte das zuletzt den Effekt, dass alle Mails, die als Spam markiert waren, ins Nirvana verschwanden. Daher auch mein Einwand. Ich teste das gleich noch mal und poste das Ergebnis.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (8. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit bei ISPCONFIG 2 den Löschbefehl für SPAM-Mails nur für bestimmte Accounts einzustellen also nicht global für alle?

Dank

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2010)

Du kannst es in ispconfig 2 nur lokal für jeden account einstellen, es gibt garkeine globale einstellung.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (8. Feb. 2010)

ist diese Datei dann nicht global? Wo muss ich es dann ändern?

/root/ispconfig/isp/conf/spamassassin.rc.master


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2010)

Nein. Es ist die Vorlage aus denen die individuellen Dateien erstellt werden.


----------

